# Gesshin Ittetsu 27cm



## bieniek

Knife from this thread is offered for passaround.

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/7939-Gesshin-Ittetsu-27cm?highlight=

Europe first, then world-tournee is fine. 

10 participants x 10 days max. 

Wait for next few days and then I should choose [if theres enough interest]
When passaround is rolling participants contact eachother for details, not me. 

I dont care how you send it [you might as well just throw it], but you take the responsibility for it to get delivered to the next person safe and sound. 

Sharpening and abusing within reason are allowed and suggested. 

Patina of whatever kind OK. 

Preferably pros or at least busy home cook. I dont want to hear in review "In a week i just did few onions and a potato to check and it cuts OK". 

Reviews needed, and please keep it smooth.

Knife will be delivered with the edge Ive put on it few months ago. Used a little. 
Most interested would be in Jons response or someones who seen new Ittetsu.

:spiteful:


----------



## JBroida

are you sending it to me too in the passaround?


----------



## Crothcipt

I was in the Gesshin Heiji pass around. Would love to try this one out to see if there is a difference (noticible).


----------



## tk59

I'll pass but this is an interesting idea. I had a conversation recently about whether or not a Shig, Heiji, etc. that's been around the block a few times should really be considered a Shig or a Heiji. At some point, a knife's performance is really more a reflection of the owner's skill and preferences than the knifemaker's idea of great knife.


----------



## eaglerock

I'm interested. i'll be using it at work everyday so you will get a real review


----------



## Jmadams13

I'm interested, so count me in if you'll have me. I was actually thinking about this one as on my possible futures list.


----------



## bieniek

JBroida said:


> are you sending it to me too in the passaround?



If you want to, sure. Why not? You already have too many beautiful items around you :whistling: but you are the one who could evaluate for me as you have the comparison with a new blade. 
That would be valuable feedback.

If we dont reach 10 brave me up till 24th then It will get sent too all those who applied. 
First off to Finland.

I have 6 folks on.


----------



## eaglerock

Where are our Swedish members !! come on guys


----------



## brainsausage

Please count me in Mike! I'd love to see how the old girl is holding up

-Josh


----------



## Micioarch

I would like to try it but knowing which will be my working situation in the next few months I'll won't have the time to try it in the right way (busy home cook). I want just to thank's Bieniek for the opportunity he is giving to the European customer.


----------



## bieniek

No worries. 

OK then, I will be sending this out even maybe tomorrow.
First off to Finland, Please Eaglorock PM me with details.

Just for the information, this knife is also going to BST. This doesnt change anything in our arrangements made about PA.


----------



## bieniek

This will ship out on monday. 

If theres anyone else who would like to join, welcome.

There is also Miles who joins us. 

So there is 

1. Eaglerock
2. brainsausage
3. Crothcipt
4. Miles
5. Jmadams


----------



## bieniek

OK there were some minor changes to the line


1. Evert67
2. brainsausage
3. Crothcipt
4. Miles
5. Jmadams 
6. Eaglerock [Finland]


----------



## Jmadams13

Thanks for having me


----------



## bieniek

Take it easy and enjoy


----------



## bieniek

OK people Josh is ready to send it Crothcipt is going to get the knife next.


----------



## brainsausage

Apologies everybody. I've had an interesting last couple of weeks and the Ino fell by the wayside in terms of my focus. I just contacted Crothcipt, and I'll post the Ino as soon as hear back from him. Again apologies, this is my first time back on the forum in close to two weeks- feels weird being away that long! I'll throw up a review sooner than later as well. 

Cheers,

-Josh


----------



## bieniek

Good to hear from you again. 

Funny thing I sent private msg to Crothcipt and there was no answer... 
Guess youve had little longer week to play with the knife :bliss:

Is there any edge left?:tease:


----------



## brainsausage

That's actually why I contacted Shane, to see if he wanted to me to put an edge back on her(its not completely gone, just not nearly as bad ass as the one it came with), or if he'd rather spend some time with it on the stones with the knife to get a feel for the steel. He chose the latter, so I'll be shipping it out this afternoon, regretfully, I might add.


----------



## Crothcipt

I got your pm, and sent off my addy. Not much time at that time for much else. Have been trying to spend more time here, but nothing more than a hr. a day is about all there is.

Looking forward to taking this baby out.


----------



## bieniek

Im starting to get a little pissed off!

:spankarse:
Weeks are flying and where are the reviews??


----------



## Jmadams13

Don't worry, I'll write a review when I get it, lol


----------



## Crothcipt

I got it fri last week. Have yet to sharpen it, pretty dull. am loving the feel so far. will report back on how the stones turn out.


----------



## Crothcipt

Ok after posting I realized that I have been being lazy. Just got done doing some sharpening, and this one come out nice. The tip had a chip in it that I didn't want to take down any more further. After word I chopped up a shallot just to see how the tip is. I am liking it. Was a dream on the stones, and even fun to use. I plan on sending it out on fri. Will post pics. tomorrow night.


----------



## Crothcipt

I went to send this on, but haven't received Miles' addy.


----------



## Miles

Just got your PM. Info is in your box. Didn't realize this was coming so soon! Looking forward to it.


----------



## eaglerock

Unfortunately i have to skip testing the knife. I didn't think that when i receive the knife from the USA ill have to pay the 24% tax and that is going to be expensive


----------



## eaglerock

Yes if the knife will be damaged then it is a problem and i don't want that to happen.


----------



## eaglerock

When i called them yesterday, they said if i receive the knife from the USA then pay the tax. i can get a refund if i send it back in 2 weeks. 

But if it stays in the EU then i'll not get a refund.


----------



## eaglerock

No, you will pay because it is coming from the USA.


----------



## bieniek

Crothcipt said:


> I got it fri last week. Have yet to sharpen it, pretty dull. am loving the feel so far. will report back on how the stones turn out.



It wasnt my intention to press you down to send the knife further. Its not about the time. But it would be nice with a short msg in the thread about whats going on 

Eaglerock we can fix that. 
1. Norway is not in EU. 
2. I can send it to someone else in UK first so you will get the knife little later but cheaper.


----------



## eaglerock

If you will send it to the Uk first then that would work well.

I can call Monday to ask about Norway and the Eu thing.

Thank you


----------



## Crothcipt

U didn't rush me. I just realized how long I had it. Been moving and othrr stuff.


----------



## Jmadams13

Was just reading this thread to see where I am on the list, didn't even think about the mailing to Finland thing. If it is going to the UK first, just let me know where to send it


----------



## Crothcipt

Sent this off to Miles today. I was looking at my handles and noticing that they were needing some oil. I used some board butter on the saya and the handle. I also cleaned up some of the stuff on the blade with my jade finger stone. I didn't have as much time as I would have liked, it needs some buffing for a finish. will post pics, and some final thoughts in a comparison with Gesshin Heiji, like I said in my first post on this thread.


----------



## Miles

I'll keep an eye open for it!


----------



## Miles

Just received it. Arrived in good shape. It had a nice edge on it, but I wanted to be able to start with it from a known point so I could get a good feel for the retention. I gave it a quick touch up on a finish stone and fixed the chipped tip. It's ready to go. Am going to swap it out for the HD in my kit for the next few days and put it through the paces at work. Initial impressions are that it's much lighter than I had anticipated, but it does have a solid feel. It doesn't feel like a knife that will have to be babied. The profile is appreciably thin behind the edge but not runway model thin. The machi is substantial. It's not fancy or flashy looking, but it definitely has a very business like vibe to it. I'm looking forward to testing it out.


----------



## Jmadams13

I'm looking forward to trying it. Did I send you my addy? Can't remember


----------



## Miles

I got it, Joe. I'll give you a heads up when I'm ready to ship it out. 

First impressions after spending the day with it: It's got a bit of flex which surprised me a bit. I didn't notice it when I sharpened the blade. The edge hung in there very nicely which is saying something since I have to work on poly boards at work. The blade fell through everything I had on my board today. Very efficient feel to it. We were doing an Asian class so lots of veg prep. It just blew through that like it wasn't even there. It has that wonderful quality that some blades have where the knife just does the work almost as the thought initiates it. I like that. A lot. Did very nicely on beef and chicken, as well. I really enjoyed it. The sides are a bit reactive. Not as bad as some, but definitely more than others. Jon definitely has a winner here.


----------



## Crothcipt

I didn't want to take any more steel off on the tip, is why it was like that.


----------



## Miles

No worries. It took all of five minutes to sort out, so no big deal. The tip is good as new. After using it for a couple more days, I have to say it's a really fun knife. I let a couple of the other chefs in my kitchen cut a couple things on my station. They all oohed and ahhed. I've stropped it once since the initial touch up sharpening. Unfortunately, this week wasn't as prep heavy as I'd like so I didn't get a chance to give it a REALLY hard test, but based upon my experience, I'm pretty sure it would have plowed through it with no trouble. My only criticism, and this is really, really nit picky: Since it's san mai construction, an equally soft stainless for the sides would give a tremendous increase in ease of maintenance over the soft iron/carbon steel sides. That's my only real issue. As I continued to work with it, I noted the iron (?) sides don't really seem to patina to the point where they become non reactive. It's not a deal breaker by any stretch, but a different steel for the sides with less or no reactivity would be something of an improvement. The cutting performance is top notch. You could easily blow through a lot of prep with this knife. It has a beautifully organic, hand made quality to it that begs for it to be put to work. It's lightweight and very comfortable in hand. Just a real pleasure to use. As much as I've enjoyed using it, I can't honestly say that I'd be able to justify the cost of buying one new, but if one came up on BST at a fair price, I'd certainly consider picking it up.


----------



## Crothcipt

Sorry so late with some pics. I know if I sent out a knife I would like to see what it is looking like.
First 2 are from before I did some clean up. 





some pics with my 270 Tanaka, after some clean up, and some board butter on the handle.


couple of the tip. 







I really wanted to leave the blue, and show the hammon. But I really didn't have time for that. It was a pleasure to be able to try this Ittetsu. 
A comparison with the Heiji from John, is really not something to compare to. One is Heiji is very thick verses this one, I would say at least half the thickness at least.





Both held a edge, and got nicely sharp.


----------



## Miles

Just shipped out to Joe. Thanks for letting me have a bit of fun with it. I'm sorry to see it leave, as I would have liked to work with it for a few more days, but it would probably be another whole week before I'd have a chance to ship it if it didn't happen today. I'm sure Joe will enjoy it as much as I did.


----------



## Jmadams13

Sweet. I've got three PA coming now. Time to make some soup, lol. At least the first big wedding of the season is next week, so I'll have lots to do with them. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Miles

No problem. Sounds like you should have plenty of product for testing. Enjoy!


----------



## Jmadams13

Picked it up from the post office on my way to work today. Firs impression is not what I was expecting. Not bad, just was thinking something else. Seems to have a good edge on it from Miles too. Going to try it out later, after a few days I'll do a write up


----------



## Jmadams13

Did we figure out what's going on with it going to eagle rock yet?


----------



## bieniek

Im going to get on that one right now and will let you know.


----------



## Jmadams13

On its way to Poland. Review on the way later once I get home


----------



## eaglerock

so it is going to Poland then to Finland after ?


----------



## Jmadams13

Not sure, I was given a PM with with a Poland address.


----------



## bieniek

eaglerock said:


> so it is going to Poland then to Finland after ?



Either Finland or UK. But you are going to get it. But You can get it first after the Pole checks it, you choose


----------



## eaglerock

I would love to get it after Poland please


----------



## bieniek

Aint no worries. 

Gimme gimme gimme your adress again


----------



## Jmadams13

Anyone know if this made it to the next person? Haven't seen any updates in a while. I still need to do my review, if I can remember tht long ago


----------



## eaglerock

Not sure when it will come from Poland .


----------



## bieniek

OK so the knife is a no-show. 

I was without webaccess for the last three weeks so theres the reason for the delay. 
Jmadams I really hope youve sent it registered and you could now track it down. Cheers


----------



## Crothcipt

AW @##$#@#$##%^&$%%$.


----------



## eaglerock

Any news about the knife?


----------



## bieniek

Yeah, I would like to know myself. The guy that supposedly sent the knife werent of much help and not answered here or to my PM.

...


----------



## brainsausage

Is this knife still missing Mike?


----------



## bieniek

Yes. 
I asked the person whove sent it to clarify the situation and got no answer. 

Lol.


----------



## chinacats

that's some messed up ****!


----------



## bieniek

Yeah I know. This man continues to happily post on the forums, so he clearly sees no problems.


----------



## EdipisReks

***?


----------



## brainsausage

Wait- what?!? This needs to be worked out, immediately. And not just because I was gonna buy that damn knife from you. This is a serious breach of pass around trust, it effs up the whole concept... If it got lost in the mail or something just own up to it. I'm not even gonna put into words the possibility of something worse than that.


----------



## bieniek

The man said he is going to check things out with the post office to try to find it. 

Nevertheless, it was stated in the few rules, that sender is responsible for the safety during transit. Simple as it is. 

He said to wait, I am waiting. Lets not get nervous yet.


----------



## brainsausage

The individual in question should have done this some time ago. I always request the reciever to send me a confirmation PM when I send out passarounds, so I know that it reached them safe and sound.


----------

